# 7 Hills of Kirkland - 2015



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone else signed up for this? 
EvergreenHealth 7 Hills of Kirkland

Does anyone have a .gpx file for any (or all) of the three routes?

I downloaded the one linked from the official website, but it's for the full century.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like a nice ride, but the name of the ride kinda makes it sound like a tour of Costcos....


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

It's a nice hilly ride, with several routes. I will probably be out of town on that weekend again this year, but I live close to the start and have done the regular 7 hills route before, and ride many of the hills, on the route frequently. Some nice hills, some pretty steep, but none particularly long, I think the elevation probably tops out at close to 500' so many hills, but no mountains. Pretty well organized and decent food stops.


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I am signed up to do the Metric Century. I haven't done this ride before so I can't provide any feed back but from everything I have read it is supposed to be a great ride.

If you do a search on Ride With GPS Map Bike Rides with Elevation Profiles, Analyze Cycling Performance, Train Better. Ride With GPS you should find the rout you are looking for. At least it looks like they had all the routes when I searched. You do not need to be a member just click on "find" and then on the left side of the page enter "7 hills of Kirkland" in the keywords space and it should find the routes.

SS-


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yea, I saw the ride with GPS rides, but some of them are a couple of years old, and I'm afraid the route may have changed.


----------



## Rook24V (May 19, 2015)

I'm doing it! Its my first real organized ride. I've done the HaulAsh a few times, but thats a bit more casual. I'm pretty excited, but also terrified.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I did a recon run of the Metric a few weeks ago. Is suggest you try to pre-ride whichever course you are riding to make sure you don't miss a turn.

You can find the routes on their website or on ride with GPS


----------



## Rook24V (May 19, 2015)

Today was the day! I have only ever done 1 organized ride other than this, and it was the Redhook Haul Ash, which is much more casual. Granted, when I ran the HaulAsh with my friends, we were trying for our best times, even still, I could immediately tell that the caliber of riders for the 7 hills was far from what I'd experienced before.

I did the "Traditional" route. I mis counted on hill count when I was riding and I really expected I had 1 more hill to go after the Rose Hill in Redmond/Kirkland. When I got down to the waterfront, I was thinking "Thats it? I can do more!" but while I say that, I don't think I could do the metric century yet. Before about 6 weeks ago I hadn't ridden a bike in a probably 3 years, and I'd never done anything harder than the haul ash. Anyway I enjoyed the ride, but I felt kinda shitty being with a group of about 10 guys, 9 of whom peeled away (except me) at the metric/century turn off willows road. I will joint them next year. Its a good ride, I intend on doing the traditional route with friends again soon.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I did the Metric today, albeit very slowly. I probably shouldn't have (been sick with a cold, and still wasn't feeling 100%). This was my first time on this ride, and it was pretty well done. The rest stop at Evergreen was outstanding. 

Maybe I'll do the full century next year. 

I'm signed up for RBC Gran Fondo (Vancouver to Whistler) in September. I still have a little work to do before I'm confident in that one.


----------

